# Honda 300 Gear Setup



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

So I've finally got the 300 stripped down and now have my gears on order.

I'm building a rear-end from a donor bike. My question is which "shims/washers" on each side of the ring gear do I need? Should I just re-use the ones from the donor rear, or (since there are like 20 different thiness washers listed at honda) do I need to experiment with the different washers until I get the correct gear contact pattern?

Since there are so many different washers/shims listed at Honda, then the housings must not be perfectly cast thus having to shim the RG over a bit to get the correct gear contact pattern...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

no one?

I finally have the frame completely primed/painted.
Wheelbearings replaced
Balljoints Replaced.
Front brakes done.

Gears/bearings/seals should be here next week.

The bearings on the old RG are pretty seized there...I think I'll cut the bearing off with a cutoff wheel and reuse the shims. I'll let you guys know how the gear setup turns out for future reference!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

either reuse the stock shims, or order the middle shim if you choose new ones. thats just a good starting point. im sure there is a proper way to decide, i just dont know it lol.

oh and where are the pics of this build?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, Im going to cut the bearings off with the dremel and reuse the stock shims (in the appropriate order) and put a little gear contact paint on the RG, assemble the diff, spin it a few times, break it apart and see what I come up with.

I was hoping to get a "Bike Build" section started where you could post pictures of your bike build as it progressed (say from a rusty heap to like new...or from new to lifted/locked etc etc) where no-one could post any comments except for the original poster ( to cut out any negative statements).

Looks like its gonna be a while on that one, but I do have all my pictures *up till now* on my camera and will post a "Project 300" build thread somewhere here on the forum in the near future.


----------

